# QUESTIONS, SOOOO MANY QUESTIONS😵



## NEWCOMER (Mar 9, 2021)

I have a few questions: WHY IS MILKING A SHEEP SO HARD???, how do you get close to a sheep who hates people close to her? HELP!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 9, 2021)

For sure you will need to be close!      I have goats and MOST are tame and used to close, so the issue then is actual milking.   You will need to tie and contain.  Good luck.   You need to handle those babies to get and keep them tame.


Some sheepies will come on and give details that worked for them.   You're not alone.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 9, 2021)

I thinking bait lol I have one goat that will act like a Broncos unless she has plently of feed then she stands still.


----------



## NEWCOMER (Mar 9, 2021)

@Mini Horses 

My sheep are first time moms. so, no instructions


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2021)

When I have a ewe that rejects a lamb, I have to tie them to a strong post, sit on the ground and squeeze out precious drops of colostrum. DROPS! The ewe doesn’t like it and we have quite a time. I’d think you would have to start a ewe lamb real young to tame them to be milkers. Mine sure aren’t.


----------

